# CEM  PEPTIDES CJC,GHRP,IGF1Ec and IGF1LR3 stack/cycle Review and LOG ! :-D



## blergs. (May 29, 2012)

Hello guys, I???m sure you have seen me around here and have seen I usually praise IGF1LR3 a lot. 

I do Like the stuff but also VERY much like; MT2, CJC-1295/1293, GHRP-2/6, IGF1EC

I also talk about CEM a lot because I feel they have some of the best quality after years using them and hope this next test will go like the rest have.

Well Lucky me  I am running a peptide study right now that happens to be all  CEM and thought why not log/review it since its all one company  and may also help/teach others while I am learning myself.

OK I have been on this peptide study for the last few weeks and starting to notice the nice help in the study I have started, which is what lead me to want to post about it and review it.

This is basicly what I have set out:

Wk1-11  50mcg ed IGF-1LR3
Wk1-11 1000mcg ew CJC-1295
Wk1-11 100mcg 2-3X ed GHRP-2
Wk1-11 10-20mcg IGF1 Ec (post workout/so 2-4 days a week)

I am running a RECOMP/Cutter study right now.

What I want from this is:
Faster recovery
Fatloss
Less joint/back pain
Pumps
Muscle gains

It has only been a few weeks and as we all know HGH itself takes a while to notice, I may even extend this log if I get more.

But in only 4 weeks I have noticed (I???m sure part is the IGF1LR3 since I seem to notice that a bit faster when I have used it in a study on its own) That sleep seems a bit better, fat loss is coming now (diet is a main part though) and I don???t seem to be losing muscle (maybe gaining it).
Still a bit early for full review but thought I would get it started. 
So far so good! :-D

I will update soon!


----------



## blergs. (May 29, 2012)

I may start up a small tren/test study soon with this also. now THAT sounds like an awsome study!


----------



## blergs. (May 30, 2012)

I should mention I hav ehad a bad flue the last week or so, so diet (not nuff, so i guess good?) and training is a bit off .
but starting to feel better now


----------



## blergs. (May 31, 2012)

Today I am feeling a lot better. Almost 100% from the flu.

  I look fairly full and unbloated considering I am/was sick and diet was off. (Not too much, just not right foods)

  I think the higher HGH output over the last few weeks along with the IGF1LR3 has helped me keep on mass while my diet was off and me sick, while helping me lean out a bit. I was looking today and notice a bit more definition in the lower abs (last ones, V abs) which is nice.
  I’m sure I will look and feel better in the next few days when I am 100%. But where I am now is more than 100% for a lot so I guess I can’t be too hard on myself.
  But DAMIN I have a craving for beer not that it’s hot out lol

  Still no workout, but I think tomorrow I will be good enough to start up again.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 18, 2012)

Holy, my bad I totally forgot about this! lol

Well its all about done, I got 4 more weeks of igf1lr3 and cjc finished last week.

Nice leaning out in study with help in repairs and some nice growth.
I tore my bicep a bit a few weeks ago, so I needed to take time off sadly from lifting heavy. but I gelt the pep combo helped heal me up quickly. 
Muscles are full and pumps are awesome!
Will update more when I have a bit more time to.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 26, 2012)

So its been 2 months (3 total) and i am nearing end of all peps for a lil time off ( beside the MT2 which is working welll and I will continue to maintain with -.5mg ew)
It has been a very busy/crazy spring/summe rfor me (not in a good way for the most part)
I wish I had kept this more up to date, but the next time I run a pep cycle (or IGF1 Des) study from CEM I will be sure to keep it more active! 

I found that although I was triming up and back pain gets alot worse at this time, it didnt seem to get worse (not better, but my back is F-ed up) and my joints felt alot nicer while lifting. 
Shit i even slightly tore my bicep a few weeks ago going to heavy, because it felt fine and had to take time off ( i already been slacking this spring so it sucks)
Recovery was much better, I could tell I was reparing faster workout to work out.
Skin seemed niced (but I have been tanning and using MT2)

I REALLY can not wait to try out the new IGF-1 Des CEM now has up at the store.

I know this is my thead about a review but fore those that do read this: "have you used IGF1 Des and LR3, and if so your thought on which you liked more?"




Anyway, all n all I really liked this CJC / IGF1 / GHRP stack, but next time I will prob go for 4-5 months and might go with the cjc1293 the next time since I will be pinning ed anyway.


I just started a trene/teste cycle and it will be nice to transition from peps and new tissue growth from them to  still doing a cuttter/recomp, but now adding more gains and growing the new muscle tissue's size and adding some extra cals of course.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 2, 2012)

Sorry I should have made it look a bit better, but I can't edit my post now :-(

I deff like that this helped with issues I had from a car accident (seemed to lessen back pain, prob due to more fluid and tissue being made)


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Aug 2, 2012)

Abit messy in the test layout.... but looks like a nice set up.
I also love CEM's peptides. I have not done exactly what you have here, but something close to it and liked it.
Can't wait to try the IGF1Des from them.

Have you used it yet?
thnx


----------



## blergs. (Oct 30, 2012)

lifterjaydawg said:


> Abit messy in the test layout.... but looks like a nice set up.
> I also love CEM's peptides. I have not done exactly what you have here, but something close to it and liked it.
> Can't wait to try the IGF1Des from them.
> 
> ...




No but thats what I have comming next to try, cant wait!


----------

